

And you thought the tea party was bad? This is the next generation of voters - kunle
http://www.nytimes.com/2011/05/05/education/05civics.html?smid=tw-nytimes&seid=auto

======
happy4crazy
I'm not really sure what to make of reports like this. One the one hand, it
does seem pretty terrifying. But on the other, I feel like the fact that the
governing apparatus of the US has more-or-less worked for several hundred
years can't have been predicated on a hyper-educated electorate.

It reminds me of a quote at the beginning of Types and Programming Languages,
attributed to Tom Melham: "Formal methods will never have a significant impact
until they can be used by people that don't understand them."

I would think systems of government would be similar.

~~~
kunle
The governing apparatus of the US is less than 300 years old non? A couple
things are also different this time - at no time in world history has american
reach/impact been so great, and the US is pretty much facing a one of a kind
set of challenges with the combination of near fiscal ruin, with being the
world's reserve currency (just to name one).

The quality of education that voters have might be the same as it has been in
the past, but the consequences of poor electoral choices is most definitely
greater.

------
jokermatt999
This shouldn't be on Hacker News.

<http://ycombinator.com/newsguidelines.html>

 _Off-Topic: Most stories about_ _politics_ _, or crime, or sports, unless
they're evidence of some interesting new phenomenon_

Also, please submit things by their original title unless the original title
isn't descriptive.

 _You can make up a new title if you want, but if you put gratuitous editorial
spin on it, the editors may rewrite it._

I'm not saying this to be a jerk or to call you out, but because you appear to
be somewhat new here.

~~~
kunle
Noted - hadnt seen the submission guidelines before and I appreciate it.

